# Non riesco a emergere kde-network [RISOLTO]

## Kimmei

Come da titolo il mio problema attuale è riuscire ad emerge il pacchetto kde-network

L'errore che mi dà è questo:

```
* ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4138:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2856:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 2977:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'al                               l' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 2964:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-                               libidn' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--disable-slp' '--without-wifi' '--disable-                               jingle' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--with-x' '--enable-mitsh                               m' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libra                               ries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without                               -debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/us                               r/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                               vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.                               8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwo                               rk-3.5.8/temp/environment'.
```

Qualche idea?[/code]Last edited by Kimmei on Fri Mar 28, 2008 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualche idea?

  *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * If you need support, post the topmost build error
> ...

 

come prima cosa comincia da qui.

----------

## Kimmei

Chiedo umilmente venia... dovrebbe essere questo:

```
If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/work/kdenetwork-3.5.8/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4139:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2857:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 2978:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 2965:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-libidn' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--disable-slp' '--without-wifi' '--disable-jingle' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Probabilmente sparo cavolate, ma come capisco che versione di Qt ho installato e come ci metto quella giusta?

Sò che probabilmente faccio domande molto, molto idiote, m aportate pazienza le mie esperienze in ambito gentoo sono molto limitate e risalgono a secoli fà.

Du

----------

## cloc3

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente sparo cavolate

 

niente paura. i tuoi sono problemi ricorrenti di dipendenze, largamente indipendenti dalla tua supposta inesperienza.

probabilmente, li puoi risolvere semplicemente ricompilando kdelibs.

per sapere quale è la tua versione di qt, puoi usare eix:

```

cloc3@linux99 ~ $ eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.8.8 0.9.9 0.9.10 ~0.9.11 ~0.9.12 ~0.10.0 ~0.10.1 {sqlite}

     Installed versions:  0.9.10(07:35:34 10/10/2007)(sqlite)

     Homepage:            http://eix.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast results

```

----------

## Kimmei

Ehm... tinei conto che stai parlando con un utonta doc, per cui abbi pazienza e spiega in maniera estesa.

Una volta che ho emrso eix e individuato che qt ho installato, come faccio a ricompilare le kdelibs?

Come dicevo le precedenti esperienze nel mondo linux si sono limitate a un'installazione su un laptop che è stato assassinato una settimmi ci hanno versato sopra un bicchiere di vino).

Poi molto semplicemente non ho avuto tempo, fino ad ora, di rimettermici sopra.

Ad ognimod grazie mille per l'aiuto.

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Ehm... tinei conto che stai parlando con un utonta doc

 

Ciao utonta DOC (  :Razz:  ), presta attenzione alla sezione del forum dove apri i nuovi thread  :Wink: 

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Una volta che ho emrso eix e individuato che qt ho installato, come faccio a ricompilare le kdelibs?

 

```
emerge -1 kdelibs
```

Una buona lettura del manuale non fa mai male  :Smile: 

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Come dicevo le precedenti esperienze nel mondo linux si sono limitate a un'installazione su un laptop che è stato assassinato una settimmi ci hanno versato sopra un bicchiere di vino).

 

Anche io ho avuto problemi con wine   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao!

----------

## Kimmei

Ok non ho risolto ma almeno abbiamo cambiato error message?

```
make[2]: *** [../../bin/doxywizard] Error 1

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2736:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK_SHLIB="$(tc-getCXX)" all || die 'emake failed';

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

```

Che faccio? Prendo una pala e vado a seppellirmi?

Scusatemi anche per i precedenti orrori ortografici.... sembra che stavolta gli antibiotici stiano uccidendo i miei neuroni al posto dei batterei (ammesso che ci sia differenza)  :Very Happy: 

@Lavish: magari fosse stato un problema di wine.... diciamo che grazie al killer in questione ho avuto la prova scientifica che ai portatili compaq non piace il bonarda.

----------

## cloc3

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che faccio? Prendo una pala e vado a seppellirmi?
> 
> 

 

vuoi scherzare?

con la fame di utente che c'è da queste parti, non vorrai arrenderti per così poco.

fino a prova contraria, è tutta colpa di doxigen, perché si è piantato lui, non tu.

per il momento darei direttamente un `emerge --resume --skipfirst` e tirerei avanti.

in più, metti risolto al titolo ed, eventualmente, apri un secondo thread.

nota: utente è un tentativo goffo di femminile plurale. la spiritosata è dubbia, ma se avessi scritto utonte sarebbe stato un errore di ortografia  :Smile:  

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kimmei wrote:*   
> 
> Che faccio? Prendo una pala e vado a seppellirmi?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Concordo con cloc3  :Wink: 

Comunque il "topmost build error" sarebbe il punto dove iniziano gli errori (o i messaggi anomali). Per capire come mai la compilazione di doxygen non é andata a buon fine servirebbero un po' delle righe precedenti (di solito in un 20/30 righe in più).

(Non farti scrupoli e posta il maggior output possibile... nel caso il superfluo si puo' sempre cancellare in seguito!)

----------

## Kimmei

Tranquilli ragazzi non  intendo arrendermi... stavo solo facendo un po' di sana auto ironia.

Ad ogni modo gentoo e 1.000 volte meno frustrante di Vista.... farò errori, mi incasinerò ma lameno qualcosa ottengo... con vista manco lo stregone vodoo funziona.  :Very Happy: 

Out put completo in arrivo:

```
localhost ginko # emerge kopete

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kopete-3.5.8 to /

 * kdenetwork-3.5-patchset-01.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * kdenetwork-3.5.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking kdenetwork-3.5.8.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * checking kdenetwork-3.5-patchset-01.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking parts of kdenetwork-3.5.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/work

>>> Unpacking kdenetwork-3.5-patchset-01.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/work

 * Applying kopete-0.12_alpha1-xscreensaver.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Applying kopete-3.5.5-icqfix.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying kdenetwork-3.5.5-linux-headers-2.6.18.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Disabling latex plugin

 * Disabling netmeeting plugin

 * Disabling statistics plugin

 * Disabling autoreplace plugin

 * Disabling connectionstatus plugin

 * Disabling contactnotes plugin

 * Disabling translator plugin

 * Disabling webpresence plugin

 * Disabling texteffect plugin

 * Disabling highlight plugin

 * Disabling alias plugin

 * Disabling addbookmarks plugin

 * Disabling history plugin

 * Disabling nowlistening plugin

 * Disabling winpopup protocol

 * Disabling \$(GADU) protocol

 * Disabling irc protocol

 * Disabling groupwise protocol

 * Disabling yahoo protocol

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/work/kopete-3.5.8 ...

*** automake (GNU automake) 1.9.6 found.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating Makefile.am

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

*** Creating configure

*** Creating config.h template

*** Creating Makefile templates

*** Postprocessing Makefile templates

Warning: No moc-able header file for /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/work/kopete-3.5.8/kopete/protocols/jabber/libiris/iris/xmpp-core/ignore_this_warning

*** Creating date/time stamp

*** Finished

    Don't forget to run ./configure

    If you haven't done so in a while, run ./configure --help

 * Running elibtoolize in: kopete-3.5.8/admin

 *   Applying ltmain-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * econf: updating kopete-3.5.8/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating kopete-3.5.8/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-jingle --disable-sametime-plugin --without-xmms --without-external-libgadu --without-xscreensaver --disable-smsgsm --disable-testbed --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug --disable-final --without-arts --prefix=/usr/kde/3.5 --mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man --infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info --datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share --sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs.

                    This means it has been moved since you installed it.

                    This won't work. Please recompile kdelibs for the new prefix.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/work/kopete-3.5.8/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4336:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3043:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3164:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 3151:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--disable-jingle' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--without-xscreensaver' '--disable-smsgsm' '--disable-testbed' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package kde-base/kopete-3.5.8:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4336:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3043:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3164:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 3151:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--disable-jingle' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--without-xscreensaver' '--disable-smsgsm' '--disable-testbed' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.8/temp/environment'.

 *

localhost ginko # emrge -1 kdelibs

bash: emrge: command not found

localhost ginko # emerge -1 kdelibs

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4 to /

 * doxygen-1.5.4.src.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking doxygen-1.5.4.src.tar.gz ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking doxygen-1.5.4.src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work

 * Applying doxygen-1.5-legacy-patches.diff ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying doxygen-1.5-system-libpng.patch ...                           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4 ...

 * using QTDIR: '/usr/qt/3'.

 * using QT LIBRARY_PATH: '/usr/qt/3/lib:'.

 * using QT LD_LIBRARY_PATH: '/usr/qt/3/lib:'.

  Autodetected platform linux-g++...

  Detected Qt via the QTDIR environment variable...

                     headers /usr/qt/3/include,

                     libraries /usr/qt/3/lib

  Checking for GNU make tool... using /usr/bin/gmake

  Checking for GNU install tool... using /usr/bin/install

  Checking for dot (part of GraphViz)... using /usr/bin/dot

  Checking for perl... using /usr/bin/perl

  Creating VERSION file.

  Created doxygen.spec file, for rpm generation.

  Created Makefile from Makefile.in...

  Created qtools/Makefile from qtools/Makefile.in...

  Created src/Makefile from src/Makefile.in...

  Created examples/Makefile from examples/Makefile.in...

  Created doc/Makefile from doc/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxywizard/Makefile from addon/doxywizard/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/src/Makefile from addon/doxmlparser/src/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/test/Makefile from addon/doxmlparser/test/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/Makefile from addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/Makefile.in...

  Created libmd5/Makefile from libmd5/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxyapp/Makefile from addon/doxyapp/Makefile.in...

  Created qtools/qtools.pro from qtools/qtools.pro.in...

  Created src/libdoxygen.pro from src/libdoxygen.pro.in...

  Created src/libdoxycfg.pro from src/libdoxycfg.pro.in...

  Created src/doxygen.pro from src/doxygen.pro.in...

  Created src/doxytag.pro from src/doxytag.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxywizard/doxywizard.pro from addon/doxywizard/doxywizard.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/src/doxmlparser.pro from addon/doxmlparser/src/doxmlparser.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/test/xmlparse.pro from addon/doxmlparser/test/xmlparse.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/metrics.pro from addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/metrics.pro.in...

  Created libmd5/libmd5.pro from libmd5/libmd5.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxyapp/doxyapp.pro from addon/doxyapp/doxyapp.pro.in...

  Generating src/lang_cfg.h...

echo "char versionString[]=\"1.5.4\";" > src/version.cpp

/usr/bin/gmake -C qtools

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake qtools.pro >Makefile.qtools

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.qtools    all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qbuffer.o qbuffer.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qcollection.o qcollection.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/scstring.o scstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdatastream.o qdatastream.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdatetime.o qdatetime.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdir.o qdir.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfile.o qfile.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfileinfo.o qfileinfo.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgarray.o qgarray.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgcache.o qgcache.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgdict.o qgdict.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qglist.o qglist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qglobal.o qglobal.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgstring.o qgstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgvector.o qgvector.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qiodevice.o qiodevice.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qregexp.o qregexp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qstring.o qstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qtextstream.o qtextstream.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qtextcodec.o qtextcodec.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qstringlist.o qstringlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qxml.o qxml.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qmap.o qmap.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfile_unix.o qfile_unix.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdir_unix.o qdir_unix.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfileinfo_unix.o qfileinfo_unix.cpp

rm -f ../lib/libqtools.a

ar cqs ../lib/libqtools.a ../objects/qbuffer.o ../objects/qcollection.o ../objects/scstring.o ../objects/qdatastream.o ../objects/qdatetime.o ../objects/qdir.o ../objects/qfile.o ../objects/qfileinfo.o ../objects/qgarray.o ../objects/qgcache.o ../objects/qgdict.o ../objects/qglist.o ../objects/qglobal.o ../objects/qgstring.o ../objects/qgvector.o ../objects/qiodevice.o ../objects/qregexp.o ../objects/qstring.o ../objects/qtextstream.o ../objects/qtextcodec.o ../objects/qstringlist.o ../objects/qxml.o ../objects/qmap.o ../objects/qfile_unix.o ../objects/qdir_unix.o ../objects/qfileinfo_unix.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

/usr/bin/gmake -C libmd5

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake libmd5.pro >Makefile.libmd5

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.libmd5

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -o ../objects/md5.o md5.c

rm -f ../lib/libmd5.a

ar cqs ../lib/libmd5.a ../objects/md5.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

/usr/bin/gmake -C src

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake libdoxygen.pro >Makefile.libdoxygen

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake libdoxycfg.pro >Makefile.libdoxycfg

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake doxygen.pro >Makefile.doxygen

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake doxytag.pro >Makefile.doxytag

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.libdoxycfg PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

flex -PconfigYY -t config.l >config.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -o ../objects/portable.o portable.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -o ../objects/config.o config.cpp

rm -f ../lib/libdoxycfg.a

ar cqs ../lib/libdoxycfg.a ../objects/config.o ../objects/portable.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.libdoxygen PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/ce_lex.o ce_lex.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/ce_parse.o ce_parse.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/classdef.o classdef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/classlist.o classlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/cmdmapper.o cmdmapper.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/code.o code.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/commentcnv.o commentcnv.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/cppvalue.o cppvalue.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/debug.o debug.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/defgen.o defgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/declinfo.o declinfo.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/defargs.o defargs.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/define.o define.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/definition.o definition.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/diagram.o diagram.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/dirdef.o dirdef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/docparser.o docparser.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/doctokenizer.o doctokenizer.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/dot.o dot.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/doxygen.o doxygen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/entry.o entry.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/filedef.o filedef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/filename.o filename.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/formula.o formula.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/ftvhelp.o ftvhelp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/groupdef.o groupdef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htags.o htags.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htmldocvisitor.o htmldocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htmlgen.o htmlgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htmlhelp.o htmlhelp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/image.o image.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/index.o index.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/instdox.o instdox.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/language.o language.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/latexdocvisitor.o latexdocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/latexgen.o latexgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/logos.o logos.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/mandocvisitor.o mandocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/mangen.o mangen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/marshal.o marshal.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/memberdef.o memberdef.cpp

memberdef.cpp: In member function 'virtual void MemberDef::makeResident() const':

memberdef.cpp:3865: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/membergroup.o membergroup.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/memberlist.o memberlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/membername.o membername.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/message.o message.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/msc.o msc.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/namespacedef.o namespacedef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/objcache.o objcache.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/outputgen.o outputgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/outputlist.o outputlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pagedef.o pagedef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/perlmodgen.o perlmodgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pngenc.o pngenc.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pre.o pre.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pycode.o pycode.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pyscanner.o pyscanner.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/fortrancode.o fortrancode.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/fortranscanner.o fortranscanner.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/reflist.o reflist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/rtfdocvisitor.o rtfdocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/rtfgen.o rtfgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/rtfstyle.o rtfstyle.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/scanner.o scanner.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/searchindex.o searchindex.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/store.o store.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/tagreader.o tagreader.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/textdocvisitor.o textdocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/translator.o translator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/util.o util.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/version.o version.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/xmldocvisitor.o xmldocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/xmlgen.o xmlgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/commentscan.o commentscan.cpp

rm -f ../lib/libdoxygen.a

ar cqs ../lib/libdoxygen.a ../objects/ce_lex.o ../objects/ce_parse.o ../objects/classdef.o ../objects/classlist.o ../objects/cmdmapper.o ../objects/code.o ../objects/commentcnv.o ../objects/cppvalue.o ../objects/debug.o ../objects/defgen.o ../objects/declinfo.o ../objects/defargs.o ../objects/define.o ../objects/definition.o ../objects/diagram.o ../objects/dirdef.o ../objects/docparser.o ../objects/doctokenizer.o ../objects/dot.o ../objects/doxygen.o ../objects/entry.o ../objects/filedef.o ../objects/filename.o ../objects/formula.o ../objects/ftvhelp.o ../objects/groupdef.o ../objects/htags.o ../objects/htmldocvisitor.o ../objects/htmlgen.o ../objects/htmlhelp.o ../objects/image.o ../objects/index.o ../objects/instdox.o ../objects/language.o ../objects/latexdocvisitor.o ../objects/latexgen.o ../objects/logos.o ../objects/mandocvisitor.o ../objects/mangen.o ../objects/marshal.o ../objects/memberdef.o ../objects/membergroup.o ../objects/memberlist.o ../objects/membername.o ../objects/message.o ../objects/msc.o ../objects/namespacedef.o ../objects/objcache.o ../objects/outputgen.o ../objects/outputlist.o ../objects/pagedef.o ../objects/perlmodgen.o ../objects/pngenc.o ../objects/pre.o ../objects/pycode.o ../objects/pyscanner.o ../objects/fortrancode.o ../objects/fortranscanner.o ../objects/reflist.o ../objects/rtfdocvisitor.o ../objects/rtfgen.o ../objects/rtfstyle.o ../objects/scanner.o ../objects/searchindex.o ../objects/store.o ../objects/tagreader.o ../objects/textdocvisitor.o ../objects/translator.o ../objects/util.o ../objects/version.o ../objects/xmldocvisitor.o ../objects/xmlgen.o ../objects/commentscan.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.doxygen    PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -I. -o ../objects/main.o main.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -o ../bin/doxygen ../objects/main.o  -L../lib -ldoxygen -ldoxycfg -lqtools -lpng -lmd5

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.doxytag    PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -o ../objects/doxytag.o doxytag.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -o ../bin/doxytag ../objects/doxytag.o ../objects/logos.o ../objects/version.o  -L../lib -lqtools

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -C addon/doxywizard

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

cp ../../src/version.cpp version.cpp

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake doxywizard.pro >Makefile.doxywizard

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.doxywizard QTDIR=/usr/qt/3 all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/doxywizard.o doxywizard.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/version.o version.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputstring.o inputstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputbool.o inputbool.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputstrlist.o inputstrlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputint.o inputint.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/expert.o expert.cpp

flex -PconfigYY -t config.l >config.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/portable.o portable.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc doxywizard.h -o moc/moc_doxywizard.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputstring.h -o moc/moc_inputstring.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputbool.h -o moc/moc_inputbool.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputstrlist.h -o moc/moc_inputstrlist.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputint.h -o moc/moc_inputint.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc expert.h -o moc/moc_expert.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/config.o config.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_doxywizard.o moc/moc_doxywizard.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputstring.o moc/moc_inputstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputbool.o moc/moc_inputbool.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputstrlist.o moc/moc_inputstrlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputint.o moc/moc_inputint.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_expert.o moc/moc_expert.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -o ../../bin/doxywizard obj/doxywizard.o obj/version.o obj/inputstring.o obj/inputbool.o obj/inputstrlist.o obj/inputint.o obj/expert.o obj/config.o obj/portable.o obj/moc_doxywizard.o obj/moc_inputstring.o obj/moc_inputbool.o obj/moc_inputstrlist.o obj/moc_inputint.o obj/moc_expert.o -L/usr/qt/3/lib -lqt-mt -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXext -lX11 -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

gmake[2]: *** [../../bin/doxywizard] Error 1

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2736:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK_SHLIB="$(tc-getCXX)" all || die 'emake failed';

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4:

 *

 * ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2736:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK_SHLIB="$(tc-getCXX)" all || die 'emake failed';

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Tranquilli ragazzi non  intendo arrendermi... stavo solo facendo un po' di sana auto ironia.

 

Bene  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config
> 
> /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs.
> ...

 

Il tuo problema si chiama expat (ne abbiamo discusso ampiamente in questo thread).

Dovrebbe bastare dare i due comandi:

```

emerge -1v expat

revdep-rebuild -X 

```

----------

## Kimmei

Ehm............

```
bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Ehm............
> 
> ```
> bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found
> 
> ...

 

si trova nel pacchetto gentoolkit:

```

emerge gentoolkit

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Kimmei

D'oh!

```
>> Emerging (7 of 60) app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4 to /

 * doxygen-1.5.4.src.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking doxygen-1.5.4.src.tar.gz ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking doxygen-1.5.4.src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work

 * Applying doxygen-1.5-legacy-patches.diff ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying doxygen-1.5-system-libpng.patch ...                           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4 ...

 * using QTDIR: '/usr/qt/3'.

 * using QT LIBRARY_PATH: '/usr/qt/3/lib:'.

 * using QT LD_LIBRARY_PATH: '/usr/qt/3/lib:'.

  Autodetected platform linux-g++...

  Detected Qt via the QTDIR environment variable...

                     headers /usr/qt/3/include,

                     libraries /usr/qt/3/lib

  Checking for GNU make tool... using /usr/bin/gmake

  Checking for GNU install tool... using /usr/bin/install

  Checking for dot (part of GraphViz)... using /usr/bin/dot

  Checking for perl... using /usr/bin/perl

  Creating VERSION file.

  Created doxygen.spec file, for rpm generation.

  Created Makefile from Makefile.in...

  Created qtools/Makefile from qtools/Makefile.in...

  Created src/Makefile from src/Makefile.in...

  Created examples/Makefile from examples/Makefile.in...

  Created doc/Makefile from doc/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxywizard/Makefile from addon/doxywizard/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/src/Makefile from addon/doxmlparser/src/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/test/Makefile from addon/doxmlparser/test/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/Makefile from addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/Makefile.in...

  Created libmd5/Makefile from libmd5/Makefile.in...

  Created addon/doxyapp/Makefile from addon/doxyapp/Makefile.in...

  Created qtools/qtools.pro from qtools/qtools.pro.in...

  Created src/libdoxygen.pro from src/libdoxygen.pro.in...

  Created src/libdoxycfg.pro from src/libdoxycfg.pro.in...

  Created src/doxygen.pro from src/doxygen.pro.in...

  Created src/doxytag.pro from src/doxytag.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxywizard/doxywizard.pro from addon/doxywizard/doxywizard.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/src/doxmlparser.pro from addon/doxmlparser/src/doxmlparser.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/test/xmlparse.pro from addon/doxmlparser/test/xmlparse.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/metrics.pro from addon/doxmlparser/examples/metrics/metrics.pro.in...

  Created libmd5/libmd5.pro from libmd5/libmd5.pro.in...

  Created addon/doxyapp/doxyapp.pro from addon/doxyapp/doxyapp.pro.in...

  Generating src/lang_cfg.h...

echo "char versionString[]=\"1.5.4\";" > src/version.cpp

/usr/bin/gmake -C qtools

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake qtools.pro >Makefile.qtools

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.qtools    all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qbuffer.o qbuffer.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qcollection.o qcollection.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/scstring.o scstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdatastream.o qdatastream.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdatetime.o qdatetime.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdir.o qdir.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfile.o qfile.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfileinfo.o qfileinfo.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgarray.o qgarray.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgcache.o qgcache.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgdict.o qgdict.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qglist.o qglist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qglobal.o qglobal.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgstring.o qgstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qgvector.o qgvector.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qiodevice.o qiodevice.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qregexp.o qregexp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qstring.o qstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qtextstream.o qtextstream.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qtextcodec.o qtextcodec.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qstringlist.o qstringlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qxml.o qxml.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qmap.o qmap.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfile_unix.o qfile_unix.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qdir_unix.o qdir_unix.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -DQT_NO_CODECS -DQT_LITE_UNICODE -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -o ../objects/qfileinfo_unix.o qfileinfo_unix.cpp

rm -f ../lib/libqtools.a

ar cqs ../lib/libqtools.a ../objects/qbuffer.o ../objects/qcollection.o ../objects/scstring.o ../objects/qdatastream.o ../objects/qdatetime.o ../objects/qdir.o ../objects/qfile.o ../objects/qfileinfo.o ../objects/qgarray.o ../objects/qgcache.o ../objects/qgdict.o ../objects/qglist.o ../objects/qglobal.o ../objects/qgstring.o ../objects/qgvector.o ../objects/qiodevice.o ../objects/qregexp.o ../objects/qstring.o ../objects/qtextstream.o ../objects/qtextcodec.o ../objects/qstringlist.o ../objects/qxml.o ../objects/qmap.o ../objects/qfile_unix.o ../objects/qdir_unix.o ../objects/qfileinfo_unix.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/qtools'

/usr/bin/gmake -C libmd5

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake libmd5.pro >Makefile.libmd5

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.libmd5

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -o ../objects/md5.o md5.c

rm -f ../lib/libmd5.a

ar cqs ../lib/libmd5.a ../objects/md5.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/libmd5'

/usr/bin/gmake -C src

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake libdoxygen.pro >Makefile.libdoxygen

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake libdoxycfg.pro >Makefile.libdoxycfg

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake doxygen.pro >Makefile.doxygen

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake doxytag.pro >Makefile.doxytag

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.libdoxycfg PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

flex -PconfigYY -t config.l >config.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -o ../objects/portable.o portable.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -o ../objects/config.o config.cpp

rm -f ../lib/libdoxycfg.a

ar cqs ../lib/libdoxycfg.a ../objects/config.o ../objects/portable.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.libdoxygen PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/ce_lex.o ce_lex.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/ce_parse.o ce_parse.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/classdef.o classdef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/classlist.o classlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/cmdmapper.o cmdmapper.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/code.o code.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/commentcnv.o commentcnv.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/cppvalue.o cppvalue.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/debug.o debug.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/defgen.o defgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/declinfo.o declinfo.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/defargs.o defargs.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/define.o define.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/definition.o definition.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/diagram.o diagram.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/dirdef.o dirdef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/docparser.o docparser.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/doctokenizer.o doctokenizer.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/dot.o dot.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/doxygen.o doxygen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/entry.o entry.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/filedef.o filedef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/filename.o filename.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/formula.o formula.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/ftvhelp.o ftvhelp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/groupdef.o groupdef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htags.o htags.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htmldocvisitor.o htmldocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htmlgen.o htmlgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/htmlhelp.o htmlhelp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/image.o image.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/index.o index.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/instdox.o instdox.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/language.o language.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/latexdocvisitor.o latexdocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/latexgen.o latexgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/logos.o logos.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/mandocvisitor.o mandocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/mangen.o mangen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/marshal.o marshal.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/memberdef.o memberdef.cpp

memberdef.cpp: In member function 'virtual void MemberDef::makeResident() const':

memberdef.cpp:3865: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/membergroup.o membergroup.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/memberlist.o memberlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/membername.o membername.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/message.o message.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/msc.o msc.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/namespacedef.o namespacedef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/objcache.o objcache.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/outputgen.o outputgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/outputlist.o outputlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pagedef.o pagedef.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/perlmodgen.o perlmodgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pngenc.o pngenc.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pre.o pre.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pycode.o pycode.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/pyscanner.o pyscanner.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/fortrancode.o fortrancode.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/fortranscanner.o fortranscanner.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/reflist.o reflist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/rtfdocvisitor.o rtfdocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/rtfgen.o rtfgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/rtfstyle.o rtfstyle.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/scanner.o scanner.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/searchindex.o searchindex.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/store.o store.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/tagreader.o tagreader.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/textdocvisitor.o textdocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/translator.o translator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/util.o util.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/version.o version.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/xmldocvisitor.o xmldocvisitor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/xmlgen.o xmlgen.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -o ../objects/commentscan.o commentscan.cpp

rm -f ../lib/libdoxygen.a

ar cqs ../lib/libdoxygen.a ../objects/ce_lex.o ../objects/ce_parse.o ../objects/classdef.o ../objects/classlist.o ../objects/cmdmapper.o ../objects/code.o ../objects/commentcnv.o ../objects/cppvalue.o ../objects/debug.o ../objects/defgen.o ../objects/declinfo.o ../objects/defargs.o ../objects/define.o ../objects/definition.o ../objects/diagram.o ../objects/dirdef.o ../objects/docparser.o ../objects/doctokenizer.o ../objects/dot.o ../objects/doxygen.o ../objects/entry.o ../objects/filedef.o ../objects/filename.o ../objects/formula.o ../objects/ftvhelp.o ../objects/groupdef.o ../objects/htags.o ../objects/htmldocvisitor.o ../objects/htmlgen.o ../objects/htmlhelp.o ../objects/image.o ../objects/index.o ../objects/instdox.o ../objects/language.o ../objects/latexdocvisitor.o ../objects/latexgen.o ../objects/logos.o ../objects/mandocvisitor.o ../objects/mangen.o ../objects/marshal.o ../objects/memberdef.o ../objects/membergroup.o ../objects/memberlist.o ../objects/membername.o ../objects/message.o ../objects/msc.o ../objects/namespacedef.o ../objects/objcache.o ../objects/outputgen.o ../objects/outputlist.o ../objects/pagedef.o ../objects/perlmodgen.o ../objects/pngenc.o ../objects/pre.o ../objects/pycode.o ../objects/pyscanner.o ../objects/fortrancode.o ../objects/fortranscanner.o ../objects/reflist.o ../objects/rtfdocvisitor.o ../objects/rtfgen.o ../objects/rtfstyle.o ../objects/scanner.o ../objects/searchindex.o ../objects/store.o ../objects/tagreader.o ../objects/textdocvisitor.o ../objects/translator.o ../objects/util.o ../objects/version.o ../objects/xmldocvisitor.o ../objects/xmlgen.o ../objects/commentscan.o

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.doxygen    PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -I../libmd5 -I. -o ../objects/main.o main.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -o ../bin/doxygen ../objects/main.o  -L../lib -ldoxygen -ldoxycfg -lqtools -lpng -lmd5

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.doxytag    PERL=/usr/bin/perl all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I../qtools -o ../objects/doxytag.o doxytag.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -o ../bin/doxytag ../objects/doxytag.o ../objects/logos.o ../objects/version.o  -L../lib -lqtools

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/src'

/usr/bin/gmake -C addon/doxywizard

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

cp ../../src/version.cpp version.cpp

env TMAKEPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/lib/linux-g++ /usr/bin/perl /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/tmake/bin/tmake doxywizard.pro >Makefile.doxywizard

/usr/bin/gmake -f Makefile.doxywizard QTDIR=/usr/qt/3 all

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/doxywizard.o doxywizard.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/version.o version.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputstring.o inputstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputbool.o inputbool.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputstrlist.o inputstrlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/inputint.o inputint.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/expert.o expert.cpp

flex -PconfigYY -t config.l >config.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/portable.o portable.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc doxywizard.h -o moc/moc_doxywizard.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputstring.h -o moc/moc_inputstring.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputbool.h -o moc/moc_inputbool.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputstrlist.h -o moc/moc_inputstrlist.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc inputint.h -o moc/moc_inputint.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc expert.h -o moc/moc_expert.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/config.o config.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_doxywizard.o moc/moc_doxywizard.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputstring.o moc/moc_inputstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputbool.o moc/moc_inputbool.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputstrlist.o moc/moc_inputstrlist.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_inputint.o moc/moc_inputint.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_expert.o moc/moc_expert.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -o ../../bin/doxywizard obj/doxywizard.o obj/version.o obj/inputstring.o obj/inputbool.o obj/inputstrlist.o obj/inputint.o obj/expert.o obj/config.o obj/portable.o obj/moc_doxywizard.o obj/moc_inputstring.o obj/moc_inputbool.o obj/moc_inputstrlist.o obj/moc_inputint.o obj/moc_expert.o -L/usr/qt/3/lib -lqt-mt -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXext -lX11 -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

gmake[2]: *** [../../bin/doxywizard] Error 1

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/work/doxygen-1.5.4/addon/doxywizard'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2737:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK_SHLIB="$(tc-getCXX)" all || die 'emake failed';

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gdb-6.7.1-r2:

 * Sorry, but gdb does not support the LINGUAs: en it

 * Messages for package app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4:

 *

 * ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2737:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK="$(tc-getCXX)" LINK_SHLIB="$(tc-getCXX)" all || die 'emake failed';

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4/temp/environment'.

 *

```

sempre doxygen

----------

## randomaze

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -fno-exceptions -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DNODEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -I../../src -I/usr/qt/3/include -o obj/moc_expert.o moc/moc_expert.cpp
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -o ../../bin/doxywizard obj/doxywizard.o obj/version.o obj/inputstring.o obj/inputbool.o obj/inputstrlist.o obj/inputint.o obj/expert.o obj/config.o obj/portable.o obj/moc_doxywizard.o obj/moc_inputstring.o obj/moc_inputbool.o obj/moc_inputstrlist.o obj/moc_inputint.o obj/moc_expert.o -L/usr/qt/3/lib -lqt-mt -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXext -lX11 -lm
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
> ...

 

più che doxygen sembra che il problema sia media-libs/fontconfig.

prova a dare il comando:

```
emerge -1 fontconfig
```

----------

## Kimmei

Non strozzatemi.......

```
>>> Emerging (4 of 37) dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0 to /

!!! dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download jce_policy-6.zip from:

 * http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=jce_p

olicy-6-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg

 * (JCE Unlimited Strength Jurisdiction Policy Files 6)

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0'

 * Messages for package media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1:

 * Please make fontconfig configuration changes in /etc/fonts/conf.d/

 * and NOT to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, as it will be replaced!

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gdb-6.7.1-r2:

 * Sorry, but gdb does not support the LINGUAs: en it

 * Messages for package dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exac                                                                                                                                t

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Ma sono particolarmente imbecille io e ho fatto dei casini madornali in installazione oppure ho una sfiga epica?

----------

## randomaze

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [code]!!! dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0 has fetch restriction turned on.
> 
> !!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded
> ...

 

Questo é facile, devi scaricare a mano la roba java previa accettazione della licenza sun  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ma sono particolarmente imbecille io e ho fatto dei casini madornali in installazione oppure ho una sfiga epica?

 

A occhio l'ultima che hai detto: il cambio di major version per expat è stato una sfiga epica per tutti... e purtroppo lo stage3 attuale continua a usare la vecchia versione.

----------

## djinnZ

No è che hai la use jce attiva ed il pacchetto collegato per questioni di licenza deve essere scaricato manualmente dall'url

http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=jce_policy-6-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg

vai sul sito in questione scarichi il file zip e lo metti in /usr/portage/distfiles, a quel punto tutto funziona, è scritto chiaramente anche se nell'odioso idioma della perfida albione.

edit: battuto sul filo del rasoio da randomaze... che scorno  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kimmei

Mente facevo i vari aggiornamenti è saltata la corrente con conseguente spegnimento brutale del computer.

Adesso quando avvio gentoo parte regolarmente, ma non riesce a fare partire X

Vi trascrivo i vari messaggi:

```
*Mounting network filesystem

*Starting vixie-cron

*Setting up kdm

*Starting local
```

A questo punto lo schermo diventa nero come per il solito avvio di kde, ma invece di andare liscio mi torna al log-in testuale di gentoo.

Faccio il login e dò il buon vecchio startx, ma kde non parte è mi dà una serie di errori. Purtroppo non riesco a tornare a visualizzarli tutti, vi post qui quello che vedo:

```
xset: bad font path element (#77), possible causes are:

              Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

              Directory missing fonts.dir

Startkde:starting up

Kdesplash: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0:cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

DCOP Cleanin updead connections.

Could not open library kcminit_startup.la: libexpat.so.0: cannot open hared object file: No such file or directory

Could not open library ksmserver.la: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file:No such file or directory

ksmserer:error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory

startkde: Shutting down

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

stardkde: Done

waitin for X server to shut down .FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing.
```

Dal basso della mia niubbggine direi che il problema è libexpat.so.0.

E' risolvibile in qualche modo o devo reinstallarmi tutto gentoo?

----------

## cloc3

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Mente facevo i vari aggiornamenti è saltata la corrente con conseguente spegnimento brutale del computer.
> 
> 

 

vedi? a chiamare la sfiga, finisce che quella viene.

secondo me, il problema non è legato allo spegnimento.

semplicemente, fino a quel momento stavi usando la versione iniziale del server X, che aveva caricato in ram expat, versione vecchia.

adesso, sei ripartita con la nuova versione, ma non hai ancora completato la stabilizzazione del sistema.

continua con `emerge --resume`, oppure con il revdep-rebuild.

magari, prima installati links e naviga a tempo perduto in linea di comando nel post che ti aveva indicato anche randomaze:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575340.html

----------

## Kimmei

Piccolo problema... è saltato prima che potessi scaricare la java policy e dal link che dà portage non cavo un ragno dal buco.... cosa che blocca sia emerge --resume che revdep-rebuild.

Sto provando con links a vedere di trovarla su java.sun.com senza troppa fortuna. Avede idea di un link per scaricare la policy che funzioni da links?

oppure

Come disintallo java? Tanto posso beatamente sistemare java dopo aver fissato le rogne di kde.

Edit: basta "emere unmerge dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0" ?

Edit2: Visto che il java rognoso è il 1° pacchetto "emere --resume --skipfirst" può funzionare o dico immonde bestialità?

----------

## cloc3

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit2: Visto che il java rognoso è il 1° pacchetto "emere --resume --skipfirst" può funzionare o dico immonde bestialità?

 

mago.

basta provare, no?

i pacchetti java sono richiesti solo da un sottinsieme delle applicazioni.

disabilitando provvisoriamente java in /etc/make.conf, questo insieme di pacchetti si riduce a zero o quasi.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> disabilitando provvisoriamente java in /etc/make.conf, questo insieme di pacchetti si riduce a zero o quasi.

 

Magari aggiungi la precisazione che si tratta della variabile USE  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

ma il link che ho riportato io funziona di certo sia da firefox che da konqueror, che stai usando per scaricare? nel caso specifico basta aggiungere -jce alle use, non dovrebbe portare alcun danno (anzi vorrei capire perché la ho impostata ma al momento mi sfugge).

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma il link che ho riportato io funziona di certo sia da firefox che da konqueror, che stai usando per scaricare? nel caso specifico basta aggiungere -jce alle use, non dovrebbe portare alcun danno.

 

Sta usando links perché non le va la grafica.

Il mezzo problema per il cambio di USE é che partendo da un revdep non si tratta di qualcosa di nuovo (che quindi sarebbe influenzato dalle USE) ma di qualcosa derivato dal parametro -X di revdep-rebuild.

Kimmei, 

fare il resume sul revdep-rebuild non ha molto senso, a preferenza basta cancellare i file temporanei e ridare il comando.

A questo punto ti suggerirei di eliminare i files temporanei e provare a dare revdep-rebuild senza la X ( eventualmente puoi usare il -p per avere la lista senza che parta la compilazione, e con un po' di copia e incolla eliminare java dalla lista dei pacchetti da emergere....)

----------

## djinnZ

L'elenco è contenuto nel file /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds

Non serve disabilitare java ma jce per risolvere il blocco (il java 6 non ha restrizioni di fetch)

Da links in effetti non è possibile scaricare dal sito della sun.

----------

## Kimmei

Ok, kde è risorto con le flag USE -java -jce e un ricco revdevp-rebuild.  :Very Happy: 

A titolo di controllo ho emerso kopete ed è andata bene.

Devo solo aggironare un file di configurazione di kde e sono a posto. frugherò i manuali in cerca del perchè cfg-update non funziona (me lo dà come comando inesistente).

Grazie mille ragazzi, siete stati veraemnte carinissimi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ripeto che il -java è altamente sconsigliabile mentre il -jce è riferito ad una estensione del runtime di cui non ricordo più la probabilmente scarsa utilità (ovvero chiedonsi lumi a chi dovesse essere meglio informato sull'argomento) e che quindi puoi lasciare disabilitata.

Riabilita java, scaricati il jdk-1.5 che ti suggerisce il sistema e ripristina tutto con un emerge -NDu world.

----------

## Scen

Per aggiornare i file di configurazione usa dispatch-conf  :Cool: 

----------

## Kimmei

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ti ripeto che il -java è altamente sconsigliabile mentre il -jce è riferito ad una estensione del runtime di cui non ricordo più la probabilmente scarsa utilità (ovvero chiedonsi lumi a chi dovesse essere meglio informato sull'argomento) e che quindi puoi lasciare disabilitata.
> 
> Riabilita java, scaricati il jdk-1.5 che ti suggerisce il sistema e ripristina tutto con un emerge -NDu world.

 

Guarda ho disabilitato java giusto per andare sul sicuro, adesso riabilito scarico ed emrgo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema, ma mi ritrovavo con due versioni di qt installate:

la 3.3.8-r4 e la 4.3.3. Non so perché... Ciò accade su una Gentoo fresca di installazione.

Al momento sto riemergendo kdelibs. Vediamo che succede.

EDIT: tutto OK, ricompilato kdelibs ora kopete si compila. Grazie per il thread e le info.

----------

## djinnZ

use flag qt3support o qualcosa del genere attivata di default dall'installazione di qt3 od il solito cambio nei default.

----------

